# Had my first icsi cycle awaiting result on friday 23rd. ~



## Ashleah (Feb 20, 2007)

hi my names Ash I'm 30  just registered found this whole experience really difficult. Funny how everyone who has no idea what your going through try's to advise you on staying positive but your to frightened of what the negative result will do to you to be positive. so many questions & wondering if what you are feeling is normal. so nervous about Friday can't think of anything else keep trying to assess changes in my body but deep down think that it hasn't worked. I had two embryos put back a six & a nine both grade b we were told this was a good result but who knows really?  we just want to be parents I'm sure everyone feels the same find it difficult talking to anyone other than my husband just seem to clam up. Mum keeps touching my tummy find that really hard just want to run away


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

I just want to say welcome to ff.  We are having our third ICSI and also test on friday so I know what you are going through.  There are some amazing people on here who I'm sure will welcome you and be supportive.  Good luck for Friday (isn't time going slowly though!)

Tracy xx


----------



## Ashleah (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi tracy
         This feels like the longest week in history its good to know I'm not alone. Thanks for your support I'm sure on Friday the clock will seem like its going backwards Ive got a test in the cupboard not sure whether to do it while waiting on the dreaded phonecall? just to prepare myself who knows its so frustrating isn't it. Hope all goes well for you too.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ash & Welcome to FF

Wow - What a Journey youve had to fet this far 

Please try and remain positve -       Posting here on FF should help with those last few days of worry 
I am going to leave you a link to the ladies in waiting thread where you will find others at the same stage as you are.
Which clinic did you have your ICSI at 
Ladies In waiting - CLICK HERE
Please please post here and let us know how you get on 

Wishing you Friendship  &   


Also, why not pop along to the chatroom when you get a minute - 
it is good to talk to people in the same situation as yourself. 
We also have A Newbie Chat night


CLICK HERE

If you are unsure how to use the chatroom, 
then *Myself or Miss TC* will be happy to meet you in there 
at a pre-arranged time for a "one2one" session to familiarise you with the chatroom and its functions. 
Just let us know.


~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi ashleah and welcome to the site 

Just wanted to wish u loads of luck with your 2ww and that it ends with a positive result.

This site is fantastic for advice and support and dizzi has left u some great links for the site to try out.

Kate xx​


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Ash,

Just wanted to welcome you to FF and tell you good luck and fingers crossed for you and Pickle that you get a BFP on Friday.

Wishing you all the   in the world!!!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

to you both Ash and Tracy for tomorrow,
I really hope that you both get great news of a  
The waiting must be horrendous 
At the moment I am demented just waiting on my a.f. to come, never mind waiting on such a life changing result!!
Please lets us know how you get on and I wish you both all the luck in the world!

love
Shazi x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

I've started bleeding today (just like the other two cycles - we havent made it to test day yet!) so it looks like another bfn for me.  Good luck to Ash,
Tracy xx


----------



## Ashleah (Feb 20, 2007)

so sorry to hear that tracy.  i had a bit of a scare last night just making tea & i had severe period type pain felt sick cold sweat broke out just had to lie down poor DH thought we were going to hopital it passed after about half & hour but still don't feel myself really scared me under strict instruction to rest today. Your still going for your test aren't you thing could still change you hear o so many people having AF through there PG.       Ash xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Ash, 

I'll still test.  The advice of the clinic the last 2 times was to carry on with the medication and test as normal so we've done the same this time.  best of luck for tomorrow, 

Tracy xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Im still holding out hope for you Tracy!!  Fingers crossed for tomorrow's test 

Ash,  Best of luck for you for your test tomorrow!!

So hoping you both get BFPS!!!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------

